# ,  / > Icom >    Icom F211

## -1986

Icom F211,   CS-F100,        ,    .

----------


## -1986

,          ,    LOCK,     ,        =  LMR   .

----------


## -1986

,     ,     ,   ,     .

----------


## -1986

CF-100 Revision1.7

----------


## -1986

:
 com-> 
 >

    ,

----------


## tomcat

*Icom F211, F210*http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/dow...10_f211_sm.pdf* - service manual*

​http://www.r-onetrading.com/download...10_F221_SM.pdf

*icom-211* ** 

*
*
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/dow...5/icom-211.pdf






*  ()*
http://www.cqham.ru/uniprog2.html
** 
**

IC-F210
 RA0SJB, MALE aka ,  ,  ,  
CSF100 ver.1.5
ICO-3

IC-F210S
 RA9JM
CSF100S
ICO-3

IC-F211
, MALE aka ,  ,  ,  ,  
CSF100
ICO-3

IC-F211S
,  
CSF100S
ICO-3

----------

